

Technology adoption lifecycle (bell curve) - ankit84
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Technology_adoption_lifecycle

======
ankit84
Direct link to bell curve:
[https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/4/45/DiffusionOfIn...](https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/4/45/DiffusionOfInnovation.png)

